# Sanding Station



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

This is my sanding station for small items. It’s become a major asset to my shop, because of the amount of dust it cuts down.

I can do items about four feet long by flipping them around. When necessary, I can lay larger items in at an angle and out the top, which still collects most the dust. Too, since the hood adjusts up and down by adjusting each corner hood support, items nearly three feet tall can be sanded. Of course, the closer I work to sanding table, the better the dust collection.

This started as just a box I laid on the Workmate or another surface. It helped, but I always knew it could be much better. To make it better, I added legs so it didn’t have to search for a surface on which to rest during use.

Next, I added sides with adjustable corner poles (for lack of a better term) so I could keep the working area as small as possible, for good air draw, but raise the sides for larger items, when needed.

For the hood, I had a large piece of nylon laying around and it makes an excellent hood for controlling the amount of area air is drawn from.

The box is about two inches deep at the front and about six inches at the back, where the dust collector connects.

The back, as seen in the photo, has a four inch port, to which my 3hp collector attaches, by way of a Super Dusty Deputy Cyclone.

This works so well, I try to do all my small routering projects in it, since it stops most of the debris from the operation going airborne.

The table measures about two feet by two feet. The holes were hand drilled (it’s an hour to town and I didn’t have peg board) and are just a little larger than you would find in peg board.

For the photos, I lifted the nylon to allow a view of the exhaust port and to show the general design features. Eventually, I'll have the hood sewn.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I like it Kelly.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Very clever and handy Kelly! I need something like this. great solution. Congrats!
Sid.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice and simple. Good stuff.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I may have to add a hood to my portable down draft sanding table, that would make it even better. :wink:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a shower curtain around and over my sliding miter saw that helps, but a downdraft sanding table with the same feature sounds like a really good idea. I have a small recessed area that isn't useful for much else, so I think I'll put it there. I keep all the sawdust producing gear on one end of the shop. 

Thinking it through a bit, I think it would be a good idea to have a really smooth and finished surface in the bottom of the box to facilitate dust movement, and a lift top with a rubber gasket so you can get inside and keep it cleaned out. I also think I'll make it sit on an enclosed cabinet (doors) so I can store things below, and keep the sawdust from getting in. 

Maybe 390 x 48? and about 6-8 inches deep with a slope to one side?. With 1 1/2 inch holes set at regular intervals?


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Really great idea. Anything to cut down on the dust.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Great idea and easy and simple design. 10/10


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> I have a shower curtain around and over my sliding miter saw that helps, but a downdraft sanding table with the same feature sounds like a really good idea. I have a small recessed area that isn't useful for much else, so I think I'll put it there. I keep all the sawdust producing gear on one end of the shop.
> 
> Thinking it through a bit, I think it would be a good idea to have a really smooth and finished surface in the bottom of the box to facilitate dust movement, and a lift top with a rubber gasket so you can get inside and keep it cleaned out. I also think I'll make it sit on an enclosed cabinet (doors) so I can store things below, and keep the sawdust from getting in.
> 
> Maybe 390 x 48? and about 6-8 inches deep with a slope to one side?. With 1 1/2 inch holes set at regular intervals?


THe one I made years ago, I sloped the bottom from 4 sides and put the DC hose port in the center. It seemed to work well. 

I am going to make a new one soon and use the larger holes you suggest, the 3/4" hole in the last one cut down the air flow too much.

Herb


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

As noted, the front of this one is about two inches thick and the back about six, so there is slope toward where the exhaust port is. With the three horse on it, it draws like a banshee. 

Any dust clinging would create friction and reduce the draw, so less friction would be a good thing. I suspect even tempered Masonite would be a good choice for that reason. However, I doubt we're going to notice too much difference between super slick and reasonably slick surfaces.

I'd thought about clean out means, but if you peer in through the four inch port on mine, that would seem like an unnecessary concern.

Adding the legs required bracing, so I could drag it (it's actually pretty light) and, otherwise, abuse it. I looked forward to that for the storage you mention. However, I like mine more open so I can store sanders I'm not using there.

Six inches wider on this would be nice, but so would twelve, then twenty-four, then.... Kind of like buying a jointer, or planer. That said, I wouldn't go less than 2' x 2', unless you were very specialized.



DesertRatTom said:


> Thinking it through a bit, I think it would be a good idea to have a really smooth and finished surface in the bottom of the box to facilitate dust movement, and a lift top with a rubber gasket so you can get inside and keep it cleaned out. I also think I'll make it sit on an enclosed cabinet (doors) so I can store things below, and keep the sawdust from getting in.
> 
> Maybe 390 x 48? and about 6-8 inches deep with a slope to one side?. With 1 1/2 inch holes set at regular intervals?


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Yours sounds like the plywood sandblast cabinet I made for my dad, about twenty years ago. It worked very well for capturing the sand we used back in the day.




Herb Stoops said:


> THe one I made years ago, I sloped the bottom from 4 sides and put the DC hose port in the center. It seemed to work well.
> 
> I am going to make a new one soon and use the larger holes you suggest, the 3/4" hole in the last one cut down the air flow too much.
> 
> Herb


----------

